# 1997 woodchuck wc17



## Projector (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking at this unit and never have run one. It has a Perkins 4 cyl diesel with 1250 hours on it new radiator new bearings, the fellow said he just completely serviced it and it is an ex davey tree chipper. 7500. Going to be my first chipper been hunting a while and it's the first diesel ive found in my price range. Pros and cons brutal honesty always appreciated.


----------



## cfield (Apr 8, 2013)

Woodchucks are good chippers, got bought out by Altec but you can still get any part you need for them. Ive never run the wc17, I own a hyroller 1200 and love it, its a great chipper for what I do. Ive also run the wc19's and those are awesome chippers, love to buy 1 someday. So that being said the wc17 sounds like a good deal and knowing how the model above and below it run, Im sure it'll do just fine.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 9, 2013)

If you are in Cal that chipper is not CARB legal. If you're operating in public then the chances of you getting busted are good, $3000 fine for first offense.
I bet the guy selling it didn't tell you that.
Apart from that, most the Woodchucks coming from Davies are hammered. I buy them from time to time but pass on far more since they tend to be in such bad shape. 1250 hours in not likely, probably closer to 3000 or 4000. The WC17 is a good chipper though. Closer to a Bandit 200 then anything else, heavier built, low center of gravity and nice feed roller motors. That Perkins isn't a very good engine though, I have seen far to many blown ones. 
However, anytime you can get a good running 12" disc chipper for under $8000, its a good deal. But in Cal, those days are over. If you buy it, it's likely you'll use it for a year, then get busted, handed a $3000 ticket, order to take in home and sell it out of State and provide proof of the sale. You'll try for 6 months or so but the only calls you'll get will be in Cal and you need to show it was sold out of State so no sale. So you send it to auction where you get maybe $3500.
If you don't know what the hell I'm talking about the google "California Air Resource Board", look under Portable Equipment or "PERP".
All engines are regulated at this point.


----------



## Projector (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, next posting I saw for it said the hour meter wasn't working. Going to keep on looking but taking a trip to Mexico for now and going to stick to the dump trailer! Where I live I don't have to smog any of my vehicles so I was hoping the same would apply for any equipment I bought, would you know anything about that caltreeequip? Thanks


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 11, 2013)

What county do you live in?


----------



## Projector (Apr 11, 2013)

Sonoma but live in bodega which is smog exempt.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 11, 2013)

PERP regulations are State wide. These are not the same regs that govern our cars. Anything that is towed, has an engine and is 50hp and over is regulated and requires a permit under this program. If you are just working on the coast you can probably get away with running an un-permited unit but if you take that unit into Santa Rosa for a day the odds are real good that you'll get busted.
I'm guessing you were talking to that cranky old man who has the yard on HW 12 outside of Sebastopol.
He sells all kinds of equipment, never knows anything about any of it. 
You should Google CARB, get on the website and look under Portable Equipment or PERP.
If your going to be in business you'll need to know this stuff.
By the way, I'm just 1 hour south of you, in Point Reyes Station.


----------



## Projector (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try to come check out your stuff in a couple of months. Damn California one rule after the next. I appreciate all the info.


----------

